# 58572/58660



## tracylc10 (Dec 31, 2015)

When coding 58572, is lysis of adhesions bundled in this or can you also report 58660 with modifier 51? Or should 58572 be reported with modifier 22?  It does not say that 58572 cannot be reported with 58660.

I am just confusing myself with the more I read.....


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 31, 2015)

Lysis or division of an average amount of adhesions is included in the RVU for surgical procedures.

Heres an article from AAPC that discusses it. I found smilar wording in several payers modifier 22 policies 

https://www.aapc.com/blog/22545-know-what-your-coding-says-to-your-payers/



> Many coders have developed a habit of using modifier 22 whenever mention of “lysis of adhesions” is included in the operative report, for instance. But this is only appropriate when “extensive” or “significant” time was documented as spent freeing the organ due to adhesions.


----------



## tracylc10 (Jan 4, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> Lysis or division of an average amount of adhesions is included in the RVU for surgical procedures.
> 
> Heres an article from AAPC that discusses it. I found smilar wording in several payers modifier 22 policies
> 
> https://www.aapc.com/blog/22545-know-what-your-coding-says-to-your-payers/





Thank you CodingKing.  This is helpful.  I am wondering though, should 58572 and 58660 not be reported together at all, unless the lysis of adhesions is a completely separate procedure? I feel like this is a dumb question......  I am very new at this and just looking for a little clarification since 58660 is not listed with the Do not report in conjunction with.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 4, 2016)

You would use modifier 22 to the Hysterectomy, drop to paper and submit with OP note. Of the examples I've seen usually the note says something of the line "it took me an extra hour to complete the surgery due to excessive dense adhesions" I was reading that some providers don't bill mod 22 unless it takes an extra hour or more. The payer can then decide if they consider the amount of time or complexity high enough to warrant an increased reimbursement.


----------



## tracylc10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you.  We sent it as 58572-22 on Thursday.  I was stewing over it all weekend....  We'll see what happens.

Tracy


----------

